# peeing outside in the subdivision



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

So I generally only pee in the toilet if I have other business there, otherwise it's outside. I moved to the city a couple of years ago and I didn't change my outlook on wasting water to flush some pee. I just went to the side of the house and did my business, and I came back around and the across the street neighbor guy is mean mugging me like "I know what you were doing just now." I gave him the old WTEF look and went back inside; I wasn't pointing anything in your direction so get over yourself. Am I the only one that still pees outside and in the shower? WTH is the world coming to? Gotta move back to the woods I guess.


----------



## Myassys Dragon (Jul 17, 2010)

*yep*

Yep, I hear you but you have to be careful these days. Lucky that person across the street wasn't a young mother with her kids then you would be in a world of trouble. It is just a different way of life in the city and it is best to just do it the back yard at night or not at all.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

There have been cases of people caught peeing in the water while fishing having to register as sex offenders. Never under estimate a liberal judge.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

I pee outside 90%+ of the time at home.

Mostly its for convenience....as it minimizes any requirement for aiming.

My wife appreciates it as well......given that the older I get, the more I witness the "dual stream" phenomema LOL. I know I'm not the only one either....fess up gentlemen.

Also, it usually coincides for when I need to let the puppies out to do their business.

Definitely be careful - my FIL (70 yrs old) got busted at Surfside....he took a leak in the dunes and a cop on a golf cart took offense. He couldn't make it back to the facilities and it cost him $500 (iirc).


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

If I'm outside I pee outside. If I'm inside and the bathroom is occupied I go out side to pee. If anyone doesn't like that they can, well...


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

No way would I pee anywhere around the front yard, but I go in the backyard all the time, day or night. Someone would have to be looking through or over my fence to see me, so I'm not worried about an exposure charge.


----------



## Y-Not (Sep 14, 2012)

My wife says that the world is my urinal


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Ain't hard for me to hide my hose so I pee outside all the time.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

ralph7 said:


> No way would I pee anywhere around the front yard, but I go in the backyard all the time, day or night. Someone would have to be looking through or over my fence to see me, so *I'm not worried about an exposure charge*.


Lack of evidence?:rotfl:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

In 1988, my whole Squad stood on top of a APC and pee'ed inside the radiator because it overheated.

Oh, this was on the Autobahn, daylight full of traffic LOL


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

I pee outside 95% of the time.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

98aggie77566 said:


> I pee outside 90%+ of the time at home.
> 
> Mostly its for convenience....as it minimizes any requirement for aiming.
> 
> ...


Dual stream

I was going to post link to me myself and Irene bathroom scene. But it's not family friendly.

Definitely will make you laugh.

---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Won Hunglo said:


> Lack of evidence?:rotfl:


Trace evidence is the term you're looking for

---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Won Hunglo said:


> Lack of evidence?:rotfl:


Better than beating the rap.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

bill said:


> In 1988, my whole Squad stood on top of a APC and pee'ed inside the radiator because it overheated.
> 
> Oh, this was on the Autobahn, daylight full of traffic LOL


reminds me of a classic movie...red dawn. I miss Patrick Swayze


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I often pee outside...It just Depends. hwell:


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Side of the house behind the a/c unit. I don't see the point and going in and out if I am hanging out in the garage having beers and watching some sports.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Almost nightly in da backyard while having a beer and a smoke....lol!!


----------



## bayrunner (Sep 26, 2004)

Yep, I got a favorite bush just outside the front door. A few years ago my next door neighbor walked up unnoticed and said Hi. Told her I was killing ants.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

7ft. Cedar fence... P off my deck. During the drought that was the only green grass.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Yup , in In the back yard


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Won Hunglo said:


> There have been cases of people caught peeing in the water while fishing having to register as sex offenders. Never under estimate a liberal judge.


Didn't conservative Ted Poe do that to someone? Guy was at a cookout in a park somewhere, went to what he thought was a secluded area to recycle his beer and a Dad/kid walked up on him from another campsite? Dad called the cops.

Oh, for the OP yes I do, backyard only.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Hmmm,I got this yeti tumbler


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I often pee outside...It just Depends. hwell:


Do I see what you're doing there? If I do, that's awesome material! One of your better ones.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

you guys really ARE from Mars!


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

One of my longtime pool customers caught me peeing once. She could not stop laughing either. Then she told me it was "no big deal!" Then she laughed all the way into the house....


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

the Sally's that accidentally walk upon a fella using the facilities and scream sex offender are of the same caliber that try to turn everything some one else says into racism, and are usually your standard issue Internet tough guys as well


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Ozzie peed on the Alamo. Bad rap for all of us(Just sayin') Something about doin' it just feels right, but the wife doesn't get it.


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

steve holchak Ozzie peed on the Alamo. Bad rap for all of us(Just sayin') Something about doin' it just feels right, but the wife doesn't get it. 


Nor does mine!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Freakin yuppies! Just one more reason I'll never again live in a subdivision. I pee outside more than I do in the house. It's what MEN do. Girls just wish they could. MOF, I've known some country girls that do when the need arises. It's no big deal to the salt of the earth types.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I pee outside 100% of the time when I pee outside.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

mstrelectricman said:


> Freakin yuppies! Just one more reason I'll never again live in a subdivision. I pee outside more than I do in the house. It's what MEN do. Girls just wish they could. MOF, I've known some country girls that do when the need arises. It's no big deal to the salt of the earth types.


Sorry but they'll only let me give u x ammount of green at a time


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mrau said:


> Do I see what you're doing there? If I do, that's awesome material! One of your better ones.


:walkingsm


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mstrelectricman said:


> MOF, I've known some country girls that do when the need arises.


My bride and I were cruzing way down the beach on Bolivar having a cocktail just after dusk one evening on a very eary date in our relationship. She says...'I Gotta Pee'. I said it is at least 40 minutes to a bathroom. She smiles and says...'Just Stop The Truck Silly'...I knew at that moment she was the one!


----------



## mapman (Nov 8, 2005)

*Pisshead*

I had just picked up my new golden retriever puppy. During her first night, she started to wimper in her crate. This was about 2:00 in the morning. I took her to the back yard, put her down and she started to pee. I needed to pee also so I walked over a few feet and started. I glanced her direction to see if she was ok and could not see her. I looked down and she had come over to evaluate my stream. I was ******* on her head!

Took her inside and gave her the once-over with some handi-wipes. The next morning I picked her up to see if she smelled. She then got her first bath.

For about a week she was called - Pisshead.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

pee outside all the time... live in Cinco and go out back every time I have to pee, hell if it is dark I will even pee out front....


----------



## sciaenid (May 1, 2013)

I pee outside all the time... its kinda scary what could happen if the wrong person wanted too start trouble. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

That is how Boy Scouts do.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Pee outside works,
Pick your spots 
Dark works best.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

My territory (yard) is marked and I update frequently....

Heck, I draw designs too...Just because I can.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Don't have a wooden fence but I "bleed the lizard" at night in the backyard on a regular basis. Wouldn't go around front because the neighbors think I'm weird enough.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Word on the street, that's how justin got yard of the month in December!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Aim high!


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Daily...usually more than once!


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Yes i do. Has anyone ever tried the "dont pee on the electric fence" thing? 


Artist formally know as Team CGR...


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

Of course - mostly in the back yard, behind the storage shed, where there is lots of gravel along the edge of the 8 ft high cedar pocket fence. I'm a little surprised this is a question.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Shower and yard ...I don't give a flip... . . My son is following in my footsteps. .. 4yo
no back fence , neighbors are used to it by now. .. it's only better when I'm slamming a beer while shaking it..


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

mstrelectricman said:


> Freakin yuppies! Just one more reason I'll never again live in a subdivision. I pee outside more than I do in the house. It's what MEN do. Girls just wish they could. MOF, I've known some country girls that do when the need arises. It's no big deal to the salt of the earth types.


In response to your greenie comment about slapping him (the neighbor) he's pretty big and around 10 years younger. I ain't much into getting beat up anymore, it takes too long to heal and it hurts too bad.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

I pee outside all da time. I'll walk passed da restroom to go outside and pee.


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

outside by choice, when I go visit my daughters in town, Hallettsville and Leander, they know and tell me where its ok. It's a natural bodily function and detrimental to hold back or attempt to change !


----------



## Southernflounder (Dec 19, 2013)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> you guys really ARE from Mars!


You knew better than to open this thread.

I live within the city limits and do it all the time. My wife just don't understand it.


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

The only time I pee in the toilet is in the morning.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

You guys are rank amatuers. Sometimes during the summer I get all dirty from yardwork and I can't walk into the house like that. The wife would make me vacuum. So I just get down to the buff on the back porch, walk out the gate to the driveway and pre-shower with the hose. Then I go into the house for the standard shower.

Top that!


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

My grandson like to come to my house because he gets to pee off the porch.


The whole world is our urinal .


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Ox Eye said:


> You guys are rank amatuers. Sometimes during the summer I get all dirty from yardwork and I can't walk into the house like that. The wife would make me vacuum. So I just get down to the buff on the back porch, walk out the gate to the driveway and pre-shower with the hose. Then I go into the house for the standard shower.
> 
> Top that!


Easy. All the same as you (few acres, no solid fencing around) but I take a dump most times before she hoses me down outside before letting me in for the evening. She's a keeper!!

Your turn again Grizzly Adams.! Lol.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

mapman said:


> I had just picked up my new golden retriever puppy. During her first night, she started to wimper in her crate. This was about 2:00 in the morning. I took her to the back yard, put her down and she started to pee. I needed to pee also so I walked over a few feet and started. I glanced her direction to see if she was ok and could not see her. I looked down and she had come over to evaluate my stream. I was ******* on her head!
> 
> Took her inside and gave her the once-over with some handi-wipes. The next morning I picked her up to see if she smelled. She then got her first bath.
> 
> For about a week she was called - Pisshead.


Well, she is a golden, right??


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

I agree with some other posters, why is this even a question.

heck, it's how we potty trained the boys too. It got to be where if we went into town, and didn't stop them, that was the first thing they did when they got out of the truck. Go find one of "papa's" tires to pee on.

sure get some funny looks at the grocery store, after three little boys "washed" my truck tires. or maybe it was because the fourth "little" boy had to wash the last tire. lol


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

When we have people over sitting under the palapa, the irls go inside to the bathroom but the guys go around behind the garage. 

But how do you get rid of that urine smell in the yard from the guys and the dogs?


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

spuds said:


> When we have people over sitting under the palapa, the irls go inside to the bathroom but the guys go around behind the garage.
> 
> But how do you get rid of that urine smell in the yard from the guys and the dogs?


Ya **** on the pee LOL


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes I pee outside frequently, being on Lasix it is a necessity, when I was on the road as a celluar field engineer every tree, bush, and patch of weeds within a 150 mile radius of Albuquerque had cause to thank me.....more than once! Just pull over go around the vehicle, open both doors and let her rip.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

At my age, these are signs of old age:
1. Never pass a bathroom without at least trying.
2. Always remember to upzip before peeing.
3. Always remember to re-zip after peeing.
4. Peeing anywhere when the need arises is OK and justified.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Yep, I live on some acreage. First thing I do when I get home is step out of the car, pick a spot, pee, then go inside. 

While we are peeing, does anyone else absolutely have to void before they can really enjoy a meal?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Ok ok guilty as charged.Only five houses on my block our front yard faces 2 back yards so pretty good privacy.Now how many of you sit to pee inside.Im 6'5"and my dunk is better than my aim.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I often pee outside...It just Depends. hwell:


Double entendre'?


----------



## jmreeves624 (May 27, 2014)

When I first met my wife we went to spring break at south padre. The line across the bridge was a couple hours long. Bought a 12 atthe shamrock in port isabel. At the top of the bridge we both had to pee, I peed off the bridge, she squatted over an empty beer can in the floor board of the Jeep. God I love than woman


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

bubbas kenner said:


> Ok ok guilty as charged.Only five houses on my block our front yard faces 2 back yards so pretty good privacy.Now how many of you sit to pee inside.Im 6'5"and my dunk is better than my aim.


6'-5" with short comings makes for a long shot.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Won Hunglo said:


> There have been cases of people caught peeing in the water while fishing having to register as sex offenders. Never under estimate a liberal judge.
> 
> X2 I know somebody that got on that list for just that very thing!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

I'll do it everyone in a while, but for sure when i'm outside cooking I always wash my hands. Here's a story, one time I was out BBQ and my in-law took a leak, then came back and grabbed a piece of chicken and left the other half there for someone to eat. You could say I got on to him for doing that. He than told me he didn't touch his weaner when he ******, What ever man! Sorry but I don't want any part of that!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Stuart said:


> does anyone else absolutely have to void before they can really enjoy a meal?


 Let's be clear about this...It is only voiding when you are at the hospital or doctor's office...Anywhere else it is just straight up pissin


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

YUP !!!! This is what my boy thunks bout it... No city slickers in this family


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

SwampRat said:


> My territory (yard) is marked and I update frequently....
> 
> Heck, I draw designs too...Just because I can.


 LOL!!! Too funny!!:headknock


----------



## g_mo (Jun 27, 2005)

We live in a SD with a lot of golf cart traffic. I only pee in the yard when it's dark. Otherwise I go in a Homer bucket in the garage. Bad thing is when I forget to empty it.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

It's one of my favorite things about visiting relatives that live in the country. My neighborhood is one of those where you can stick your arm out the bedroom window and touch your neighbors house (almost). My back yard fence is chain link.

But the main reason I don't do it at home is that Miss Pam would, well I don't know what but she would not approve. I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

why did you move to the city. there are mostly idiots there. the country is the only place to live.


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

I do it all the time. My wife is not a big fan of this practice, but has accepted it as it is. I call it my water conservation plan. Plus, I'm often on the patio when I'm having a few beers. So much easier to step around the corner than to go "all the way" to the bathroom.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

redspeck said:


> I'll do it everyone in a while, but for sure when i'm outside cooking I always wash my hands. Here's a story, one time I was out BBQ and my in-law took a leak, then came back and grabbed a piece of chicken and left the other half there for someone to eat. You could say I got on to him for doing that. He than told me he didn't touch his weaner when he ******, What ever man! Sorry but I don't want any part of that!


Gotta keep a bottle of hand sanitizer around!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Lat22 said:


> Wow.


Don't be scared, live alittle. :slimer:


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

jtbailey said:


> YUP !!!! This is what my boy thunks bout it... No city slickers in this family


In a few years this photo should be worth endless carwashes and yard work!!!!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I know what it feels like to be a minority now. I appreciate my indoor plumbing and use it.


----------



## bayrunner (Sep 26, 2004)

This thread brought back a memory from when I was about 4 years old. We were at the grocery store and I really had to go. We were close to the front door so I just headed out to the parking lot. Well, this mean old lady was walking back to her car and I wasn't finished giving it a squirt. She followed me back into the store and told my mom. That night my dad made sure that I wouldn't do that again. This also reminds me about having my little brother go on the running lawn mower spark plug.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

tufffish said:


> why did you move to the city. there are mostly idiots there. the country is the only place to live.


Be glad. If everyone moved out of the city, well, there would be no country.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Back yard routinely.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I pee outside at home and work.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*X85*

Been doing it outside for years - why waste the water and add another flush to the septic tank? Can wait to show the Better Half this thread - she'll see I'm not alone in this "weird" behavoir as she once called it. Routine now though.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

mapman said:


> I had just picked up my new golden retriever puppy. During her first night, she started to wimper in her crate. This was about 2:00 in the morning. I took her to the back yard, put her down and she started to pee. I needed to pee also so I walked over a few feet and started. I glanced her direction to see if she was ok and could not see her. I looked down and she had come over to evaluate my stream. I was ******* on her head!
> 
> Took her inside and gave her the once-over with some handi-wipes. The next morning I picked her up to see if she smelled. She then got her first bath.
> 
> For about a week she was called - Pisshead.


I have peed on my Scottie before. She is so black you can't see her outside in the dark without the lights on, and I don't turn the lights on at night when I take the girls out. lol


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I think the question should have been, who among the males of 2coolfishing doesn't pee outside? I mean really, I'd imagine the majority of all males pee outside if they have the option.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I never would have thought a pee thread would be sneaking up on 100 posts in under 18 hours


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Shin-Diggin said:


> Side of the house behind the a/c unit. I don't see the point and going in and out if I am hanging out in the garage having beers and watching some sports.


 Works for you since you can't see over most a/c units.

:brew2:


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

gunsmoke11 said:


> I pee outside 95% of the time.


Sweet heart its more like 99% Lets be honest haha


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

mrau said:


> Do I see what you're doing there? If I do, that's awesome material! One of your better ones.


 Please don't encourage him.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Do y'all pay your yard guys extra for doing the flower beds after y'all been peeing all over them?

Just asking...


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Do y'all pay your yard guys extra for doing the flower beds after y'all been peeing all over them?
> 
> Just asking...


What's a "yard guy" I guess my son is my yard guy and I pay him in food, electricity and cable...no extra for the pee especially since over half of it is his.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Do y'all pay your yard guys extra for doing the flower beds after y'all been peeing all over them?
> 
> Just asking...


I'm the yard guy, and generally it's just on the lawn. I'm sure I've had worse on my hands, and yes I do wash with soap.


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Do y'all pay your yard guys extra for doing the flower beds after y'all been peeing all over them?
> 
> Just asking...


Wouldnt pay anyone to do such simple work... We do our own yard work


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

I got a phone call from my sons school a few years ago from a first year teacher.( 3rd day of kindergarten)

It started off " he's not in trouble but, " then she said "he did go over to the corner of the playground so no one could see"

We had to have the talk about peeing on the fence, its ok at home and at paw paws house but not on the playground. 

Its all about the location!


----------



## 1MOFISH (Mar 13, 2014)

I pee with the dogs in the backyard and out front at night on side of the house and sometimes between the cars. 
Me and my 6 YO son have contests off the back porch at night sometimes. He gets his stream out there about 8 feet with about a 6 foot trajectory and myself I do good to get 3 feet with minimal trajectory.
He's been caught peeing in the front driveway between the cars during the day and the neighbors thought it was funny. I have some cool neighbors though. They are country folk stuck in the burbs.


----------



## 1MOFISH (Mar 13, 2014)

diveback said:


> I got a phone call from my sons school a few years ago from a first year teacher.( 3rd day of kindergarten)
> 
> It started off " he's not in trouble but, " then she said "*he did go over to the corner of the playground so no one could see"*
> 
> ...


What I get from this is he has good manners. Tenfo?


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

diveback said:


> I got a phone call from my sons school a few years ago from a first year teacher.( 3rd day of kindergarten)
> 
> It started off " he's not in trouble but, " then she said "he did go over to the corner of the playground so no one could see"
> 
> ...


HA! I remember I was at pee-wee baseball practice in Lake Jackson and told the coach "I gotta go bad" and he said just go right there behind that oak tree. Let's be clear there was no "behind" that oak as it was visible to traffic or team mates from all sides. I chose team mates, but I don't think he knew I DID NOT mean I had to pee. I painted that old oak tree base solid brown and he looked pretty disturbed but then he just lost it and started laughing uncontrollably. Good times!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

diveback said:


> I got a phone call from my sons school a few years ago from a first year teacher.( 3rd day of kindergarten)
> 
> It started off " he's not in trouble but, " then she said "he did go over to the corner of the playground so no one could see"
> 
> ...


Ha my youngest boy took a leak under the bleachers in 6th grade pe class got sold out by a boy got the same call.He did mop it up but better than wet britches , he was denied a trip to urinal go figure.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Peeing inside is a last resort. 

Its funny being a parent and explaining the do's and dont's to your kids though. I was taking a leak one day outside when my then 2 year came up behind me and said "what'r you doing daddy". I said "im going the bathroom". SHE said oh i have to go too and started to pull down HER pants. I had to pinch it off in a hurry and explain to her, girls like you and mom have to use the bathroom inside, and only boys can go outside.

Although the neighbors can't see me, i am within ear shot. It cracks me up when i walk around the corner and she yells out "DADDY! YOU GOING TO GO PEE PEE RIGHT THERE?!"


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Category5 said:


> HA! I remember I was at pee-wee baseball practice in Lake Jackson and told the coach "I gotta go bad" and he said just go right there behind that oak tree. Let's be clear there was no "behind" that oak as it was visible to traffic or team mates from all sides. I chose team mates, but I don't think he knew I DID NOT mean I had to pee. I painted that old oak tree base solid brown and he looked pretty disturbed but then he just lost it and started laughing uncontrollably. Good times!


TMI


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

i just use the cat litter boxs.....you should see the look on the cats:ac550:


----------



## Talmbout (Apr 13, 2013)

Probably a little rude to pee outside your house when the neighbors are watching. A grown man should know better. Have some class and be a little more discreet.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Talmbout said:


> Probably a little rude to pee outside your house when the neighbors are watching. A grown man should know better. Have some class and be a little more discreet.


You probably can't call me a grown man. My wife is telling me I should grow up all the time. I really don't want to grow up.


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

If it's dark, I just let it rip off the deck of my beach house. During the daylight, I'm a little more discrete. 
If I'm on the road and need to answer the call, I just go around the front of my old truck and pop the hood. While I'm takin care of business, I pretend to mess with something under the hood. No one ever even blinks an eye.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Y'all just keep peeing outside and not ON the toilet seat  Thanks fellas. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Only way to go


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I pee out side plenty too. Drink too much beer to not to. We have the usual places at the houses we hang out at. Usually I always ask at other people places. Where can we pee? All my friends and family have at least one spot where all the men go to.

One day about 5 years ago camping at wolf creek we had all the kids down at the play ground during mid day. Place was packed about 20-30 kids running around. BIL and I are sitting on tailgate having a beer and watching the kids play. All of a sudden I see my 3 y/o at the time stop under the slide and whip it out. Started peeing right in the middle of everybody. I holler dang boy put that away! All the other parents just chuckled. He finished and went right back to playing. Luckily no-one got offended.

Few years back at nepehws birthday party, Nephew asked his mom to got to the bathroom. It was a walk up the hill to the bathroom and she was busy getting things ready for party. He was too young to cross the road and walk alone. She said "go right there by the tree" well...it wasn't pee, and he squatted and dropped a load right by the tree. By the time she realized he was done. She had to fetch a garbage sack and clean it up. haha


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

*Oak tree*



Category5 said:


> HA! I remember I was at pee-wee baseball practice in Lake Jackson and told the coach "I gotta go bad" and he said just go right there behind that oak tree. Let's be clear there was no "behind" that oak as it was visible to traffic or team mates from all sides. I chose team mates, but I don't think he knew I DID NOT mean I had to pee. I painted that old oak tree base solid brown and he looked pretty disturbed but then he just lost it and started laughing uncontrollably. Good times!


The big oak in Center field? I played on those fields where the JH sits now.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

About a month ago I was southbound on Beltway 8. I got to the top of the ship channel bridge and traffic came to a complete stop. A wreck ahead I assume. After sitting there a few minutes I was about to pee on myself. Nothing to do but open the door and pee on the road. Fortunately I have a crew cab. 
Coffee and 64 years old.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Jetty Rat said:


> If it's dark, I just let it rip off the deck of my beach house. During the daylight, I'm a little more discrete.
> If I'm on the road and need to answer the call, I just go around the front of my old truck and pop the hood. While I'm takin care of business, I pretend to mess with something under the hood. No one ever even blinks an eye.


Reminds me of one of my favorite jokes:
This ol' boy is watching football one Sunday and his girlfriend calls from across town and wants him to come take care of her needs. He says "noooo baby I'm watching the games today"
She starts talking crazy dirty about all the things they will do when he gets there and after awhile it has the desired effect. He says "I'm on my way!!!!!!!"
About half way there it occurs to him that he's gonna need to get this first one out of the way himself or else he's going to embarrass himself. Driving down the county road he comes up with a plan, he'll just pull over and crawl under the truck where he's hidden and if anyone asks what he's doing say "I'm working on my transmission"
He pulls over and gets going really good, eyes shut tight imagining all the things his GF was saying, almost finished, when he hears from right beside him "hey mister, what are you doing?"
He never misses a beat and says "I'm working on my transmission!"
The guy says "Well you might want to work on your brakes too because your truck just rolled off down the hill"


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

I was a lineman for many years. Just pop two bin doors open and get with it. I did it on some of the best streets in town. If the grunt did not see me do it after getting back up in the air I would point down and say"is that a hydraulic leak".:rotfl:


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

D***, and all the time I thought I was smelling those TC plants.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

boltmaster said:


> i just use the cat litter boxs.....you should see the look on the cats:ac550:


Man dude, I'm laughing my ares off . I'll never look at the cat litter boxes the same .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks for all the stories. After reading these posts, I welcomed multitudes of laughing out loud. Luckily everyone left the office. 
My wife calls me a coyote. Gotta mark territory everywhere I go. Both myself and son relieve ourselves in front yard driveway, but out of sight of neighbors as we do have acreage. Visiting family ranch, the grass is the greenest at the entry gate. Must be a family thing.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thats one of the reasons I have a board on board privacy fence and our cement pond for swimming is another.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Had a family gathering up at my place near Livingston. Great nephews in from New Jersey and Ohio. Informed everyone in advance that the septic system was small....men were to pee outside, women inside.

Those boys (age 5 - 7) from Ohio and NJ couldn't wait to jump out of their cars when they got there and peeeeeeee........ LOL. Every time we turned around, it was cheeks-facing-rear and some boy was peeing on a tree/stump/fence post.

It's built in us. You can't kill it, stomp it down, or shame us.

It's what we do.

.....xcuse' me, I gotta walk out back............


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Brings back a funny memory, growing up anytime dad needed to stop he always said he "needed to stop to talk to a farmer about his dog" or that he needed to go talk to the squirrels..

Fast forward a few years and when my youngest son was seven we were at the lease and I told the boys I needed to go talk to the squirrels, Well imagine my surprise when Chance followed me because he wanted to see what the squirrels were saying! lol


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

boltmaster said:


> i just use the cat litter boxs.....you should see the look on the cats:ac550:


Hope that your cat is de-clawed. Mine is an 18 pounder tomcat, full of sharp claws and as means as Tasmanian devil. No sir, it is his box.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Not just for guys

My wife pees in the yard when she's swimming and has to go--we had an in-ground pool and live out in the country. 

She also taught both girls to pee in the yard. 

Different standards out of town.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

This thread is great, and yes I pee outside unless I'm upstairs, I would have to pass 3 bathrooms to get outside


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

Ammonia (NH3) is a source of nitrogen for plants; an essential nutrient that promotes growth. 

I don't have a favorite bush or tree outback but water my lawn in different areas each time. 

It's not *******, it's going green to save the planet.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Puppy & I just watered the South walk path! :walkingsm


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

I thought I was in the clear whizzin in the ditch behind some bushes at Battleground golf course a few years ago. I failed to see the lady walking her dog along the same ditch, unfortunately, and my buddies who knew she was there didn't bother to warn me.


----------

